# إدارة مشروع بناء سفينة



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو من الأخوة الزملاء الإفادة عن كيفية " إدارة مشروع بناء سفينة "
سواء ببرنامج البريمفيرا أو الميكروسوفت أوفيس بروجكت وأفضل شخصيا الأوفيس بروجكت 
حيث لم ألاحظ حتى الأن ذكر لهذا الموضوع فى منتدى الهندسة البحرية

ولكم جزيل شكرى وتقديرى من قبل ومن بعد

مهندس أشرف


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز 
لدي كتاب ميكروسوفت بروجكت 2007 يحتوي علي 958 صفحة
وبه شرح شامل لعملية إدارة المشاريع ولكن لا يمكنني رفعه للإستفادة
أرجو الإنتظار لإستكمال مشاركاتي إلي 10 مشاركات لرفع ملفاتي
وشكرا


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وفى إنتظار هذا الكتاب.

ولكن يبقى بعد شرح الميكروسوفت بروجكت 2007 الحالة التطبيقية التى ستوضح كيفية التطبيق الفعلى للبرنامج
حيث أن معظم التطبيقات فى مجال الهندسة المدنية وإدارة مشروعات البنية التحتية و... إلخ، ولكن فى مجال بناء السفن التطبيقات الإدارية هذه قليلة.

والدليل على هذا الكلام إن عديد من الزملاء إطلعوا على الموضوع ولم يُعلق أحدهم ولا أحد يدرى أنه سوف يتعرض لهذا الموضوع عاجلا أم آجلا وخاصة المهندسين الذين يعملون فى إدرات التخطيط والمتابعة فى الترسانات البحرية أو فى إدارة أى مشروع بحرى عموماً.

وعلى ىية حال نحن فى إنتظار الكتاب حتى تعم الفائدة، والله الموفق.


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم/ محمود هلالى
أرجو أن يفيدك والأخوة الزملاء الملف المرفق

مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز / مهندس ماهر 
ارجو إعادة النظر في عملية إعتماد عدد 100 مشاركة لرفع الملفات حيث أنني أعمل طوال النهار وأدخل علي الملتقي بمعدل ساعة أو أكثر يوميا 
ولكن لدي الرغبة في تزويد الأخوة بالملتقي بكل ما أملك من معلومات لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع
و شكرا 
في إنتظار الرد


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز: ربي الله
أحب أعلمك أنني استخد البرنامج في عملي حيث اعمل مهندس تخطيط في إحدي شركات بناء و إصلاح السفن
بالنسبة لإستخدام البرنامج في مجالنا البحري فأنه من وجهة نظري المتواضعة فإنها ممكنة وسهلة ولكن تعتمد كليا علي الخبرة العملية للمستخدم بحيث يكون ملم بترتيب العمليات المستخدمة في عمليات الإصلاح او البناء و علي سبيل المثال:
اسم العملية (Activity) : تصنيع و تركيب قاعدة ونش الرباط الأمامي ويشترك قسمي التجهيزات و الميكانيكا في العملية. فيتم تقسيم العملية إلي Sub tasksإلي:
رفع وحل ونش الرباط ويقوم بها قسم الميكانيكا (المدة 1 يوم)
تفوير القاعدة القديمة ويقوم بها قسم التجهيزات (المدة 1 يوم)
رفع المقاسات و التصنيع كالعينة يقوم بها قسم التجهيزات (المدة 3 أيام)
التركيب علي السفينة ....قسم التجهيزات (المدة 2 يوم)
إعادة تركيب ونش الرباط ...... قسم الميكانيكا (المدة 1 يوم)
تجد بعد ربط النقاط السابقة بالعلاقات FS لتجد مجموع الأيام المطلوبة للعملية ككل هو 8 ايام او يمكن التحكم في ترتيب العمليات و العلاقات المستخدمة و زيادة العمالة المستخدمة لتقليل المدة المطلوبة حسب طلب العميل 

هذا مثال لإستخدام البرنامج في قطاع الإصلاح

ناسف للإطالة ونرجو ان يكون المثال واضح ومفيد للجميع


----------



## ربى الله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية .. الأخ الفاضل / ماهر .. سؤالى هل المطلوب إعتماد عشر مشاركات أم مائة ؟

ثانياً .. الأخ الكريم / محمد هلالى .. تشرفنا أولاً ، وأنا أيضاً أعمل فى ترسانة شركة القناة للإنشاءات البحرية ببورسعيد
وبذلك المثل البسيط الذى ذكرته فى مجال الإصلاح خاصة فقد وضعت الجميع على أول الطريق، ولكنى كنت أود نموذجاً متكاملا حتى يستفيد الجميع الذين يعملون فى التخطيط او الإدارة وفى مجال البناء الجديد حيث ستكون جميع العمليات والأنشطة مذكور بالكامل.

ولك من كل تحية وتقدير.


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الأخ العزيز : ربي الله
اولا رد اً علي سؤالك للاخ المهندس ماهر هل هو 10 ام 100 أسمح لي أن اعترف بخطئ في كتابة 100 وهو الصحيح وليس 10 نأسف للخطأ لكن نسأل الأخ المهندس / ماهر بمحاولة تقليل عدد المشاركات
ثانيا: بالنسبة لإدارة مشروع بناء متكامل فلا أكذب عليك فأنه يأخذ وقت في إعداده من فرد واحد ولكن ما أعرفه هو أن كل ورشة تمد قطاع التخطيط العام بالشركة بخطة العمل الخاصة بها طبقا لل Activities لكل ورشة وعلي قطاع التخطيط الجمع بين هذه الخطط و ربطها بالعلاقات الموجودة بالبرنامج وعمل مايطلق عليه Project plan وإذا تعدد العمل في أكثر من سفينة يعد قطاع التخطيط ما هو معروف بالـ Master Plan 

عموما سأحاول البحث لك علي خطة شاملة لبناء سفينة كاملة وإن شاء الله سأوافيك بها في اقرب وقت


----------



## gadoo20042004 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراا على الكتاب

يوجد استخدام للبرنامج فى بناء السفن

سأحاول أن انزل بعض استخداماته فى المجال لاحقااا


----------



## ربى الله (9 يناير 2011)

الأخ الفاضل / محمود هلالى شكراً على الرد .. وفى إنتظار الـ " Project plan " أو الـ " Master plan ".
الأخ الفاضل / تامر دحدوح .. لا شكر على واجب .. وفى إنتظار تلك الإستخدامات.


----------



## mostafammy (10 يناير 2011)

ربى الله قال:


> الأخ الكريم/ محمود هلالى
> أرجو أن يفيدك والأخوة الزملاء الملف المرفق
> 
> مع خالص تحياتى


 
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

الأخ / مصطفى .. لا شكر على واجب.
فإن أحد أمنياتى أن يرتفع مستوى كل من ينتسب لهذه المهنة فى أى مكان.
ولا حرمنا الله من دعائكم لنا.


----------



## shimaa3 (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة معمارية
عندي سؤال هل يحتاج بناء بخرة التي تنقل المسافرين الى مهندسة معمارية


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (23 مارس 2011)

احبائي و اخوتي مهندسي منتدي الهندسة البحرية
أولاً: نعتذر عن غيابي في هذة الفترة السابقة ولكن الكل يعلم ما يدور بالدول العربية عامة و ببلدي مصر خاصة وانني كنت مشغول جدا في أحوال بلدنا نسال الله عز وجل ان يولي أمورنا خيارنا و يجنب الامة العربية اراقة الدماء.
ثانيا: بالنسبة لسؤال الأخت شيماء فيمكن لمهندس العمارة المشاركة في بناء السفن و خاصة ببناء سفن الركاب والفنادق العائمة ويقتصر العمل في المراحل النهائية مثل إعداد الديكورات اللازمة للقاعات و غرف الإعاشة .... الخ 
وفقك الله إلي ما فيه خيرا لأمتك.


----------



## اسلام غريب تمام (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

اتمنا فعلا الحصول على خطة كاملة وشاملة عن بناء سفينة كاملة 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى الا فاضل انا مش عارف ازاى الموضوع هذا والذى له وقت من السنه الماضيه .. لم اعرف بيه او ااخذ بالى منه 

انا اسف كتير جدا على هذا التقصير من ناحيتى بجد اسف ..

وممكن توضح لى ايها الاخ الفاضل ما هو دورى وان شاء الله اساعد بجديه فيه وهذا الكلام الى كلا من 

المهندس / ربى الله 

والمهندس / محمود الهلالى .


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز مهندس/ ماهر مشرفنا الهمام

كل ما في الموضوع اننا نبحث عن Master Plan لبناء سفينة ولكن كل مالدي هو خطط لعمليات إصلاح مختلفة للسفن لجميع التخصصات ولكن أيضا لا أستطيع تحميلها لعدم وصول مشاركاتي إلي 100 مشاركة
فنرجو اولا ان تساعد أخوتي في الحصول علي Master Plan 
ثانيا ان يعاد النظر في عدد المشاركات لكي اتمكن من رفع ملفات للإفادة العامة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صكا (26 أبريل 2011)

الحل ادن في هدا المشروع هو الاجتماع و التعاون مع بعضنا البعض


----------



## basil20088 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت يا اخوي ترفعلنا الملف بسرعه


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------

